# Subscribe or no



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Just trying to start a thread without renewing my subscription. If I can then I shall not renew.
Jim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so, you did it!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jim, I think you'll find that being a subscriber has few advantages at the moment BUT when V.S. get the site sorted it will resort back as to before the new platform.
So make hay whilst the sun shines as the saying goes, it won't last long.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I will continue to post without paying in the hope that it will speed up the process. I will definitely pay when I can no longer post so lets keep this thread running until I am silenced
Jim


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get in there and pay your 12.50

What is this 

I've paid mine

If it's free I want it back

Although to be fair

I got you lovely lot

Cheap at the price

I think

Hold on I'm working it out
It might be too dear
I'll let you know:smile2::smile2:


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Aldra you have me free for now make the most of it
Jim


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> Jim, I think you'll find that being a subscriber has few advantages at the moment BUT when V.S. get the site sorted it will resort back as to before the new platform.
> So make hay whilst the sun shines as the saying goes, it won't last long.


Do you think so? I had taken it that it was a trade war with the other motorhome sites who charge subs. Surely the big earner is advertising not subs. If you are going for max advertising you need to get your number of "hits" up. Making it free will grow it quicker than anything else.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Listen
Jim

I'm old, my heart isn't what it was

However if you are free>>

I'm feeling younger by the minute :love7:
Sandra:smile2::smile2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Do you think so? I had taken it that it was a trade war with the other motorhome sites who charge subs. Surely the big earner is advertising not subs. If you are going for max advertising you need to get your number of "hits" up. Making it free will grow it quicker than anything else.
> 
> Dick


Dick aren't you aware subs were re-introduced on Saturday :smile2:

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Obviously not.>> There's life Jim, but not as we know it.

cabby


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Still alive and free


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

VS may as well make a free option for users with unlimited posts as the forum needs more active members and a higher turn over of threads. I would have thought this is much more important to them and their advertisers than the few quid they make from subscriptions.

Having a rough idea what they paid for the site they are going to need a shed load of advertising to get a return on their investment. The subs wont come close to that and they aint going to make much money on a site with the thread turn over this one currently has.

I suspect it will be paid up members = no ads and a few extras such as Subs lounge, campsite database (which is in dire need of updating) and free members ads but unlimited posts.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

But if it free!...

Won't VS absolutly ignore every problem on the site, treat all members as something that they have trod in, leave the site for months with the members having to get round any problems themselves, and cause so much bad feeling that folk will not re join....:crying:....

Best we pay the subs so all that won't happen 0....

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> But if it free!...
> 
> Won't VS absolutly ignore every problem on the site, treat all members as something that they have trod in, leave the site for months with the members having to get round any problems themselves, and cause so much bad feeling that folk will not re join....:crying:....
> 
> ...


I wouldnt have thought so. People are already a bit hacked off and its amazing that so many of us have stuck it out but plenty have gone elsewhere.

I am sticking with it of course as many of the regulars seem to be but there will be a tipping point where there are so few posts that people will give up. VS cannot afford for that to happen as the forum will die and who would pay for advertising then? Subs or no subs it needs time and effort to get it right and attract back the lost members and gain new members. A free option might well do that. Doesn't bother me as its only £12.50 but making it free, even if its just for a year or two may bring us a lot of new members.

Something needs to happen as there is not much going on.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

If you go on to your Control Panel under Tools and look under subscriptions, you will find that there is now levels of membership. People who pay a subscription get 'Premier Membership'. 

'Regular Membership' is free and ideal for those who want to dip a toe into the water to see if the forum is for them.

I renewed over the weekend and it was an easy process. I haven't suffered the problems some of the earlier renewer encountered.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you have the option to pay by credit/debit card please, or was only PayPal offered?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I paid by debit card but it was processed by Paypal.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear JIMY,

Your access to the paid subscription "MotorhomeFacts.com Subscriber" is about to expire.

If you have selected a recurring subscription you will be automatically billed for the renewal, else 
to renew this subscription you must visit http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/payments.php

If you do not extend your subscription, access will be removed.

All the best, 
Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat

Above Email received today.
I have no objection to paying a subscription but want to see some advantage compared with those who do not. 
Jim


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Let me know if you guys have any issues with renewal.

FYI - We are only taking Pay Pal at this time.

Jeff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well change that

I don't do PayPal

So I'll be out this year

Along with MHF hound from hell

Sad, but there it is
Aldra


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Where shall we go Sandra I don't do Paypal either
Jim


----------



## thevines (Aug 6, 2008)

What's wrong with PayPal?
Works for me!
0


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

aldra said:


> Well change that
> 
> I don't do PayPal
> 
> ...


Me too.

I've never needed PayPal and am unlikely to set up an account just for MHF.

Looks like I'll be finished this year too. That's a pity, but there it is.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully there will be other options eventually John

The whole world doesn't do PayPal 

Maybe they will accept other methods

Like the outmoded credit card

Or even, a more outmoded debit card

If all else fails

I have a check book somewhere

Aldra


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

.....or even more outmoded cash-come and get it. Of course it if it remains free we don't need to worry how we pay.
Jim


----------



## VS Jeff (Mar 2, 2015)

Update:

Heya all, 

I am looking into other options for Payment other then PayPal.

I will update ya soon.

Jeff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

VS Jeff said:


> Update:
> 
> Heya all,
> 
> ...


Wise I think! You have to provide the usual options really if your doing the job properly.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

VS Jeff said:


> Update:
> 
> Heya all,
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeff, I'd be grateful if your team could provide alternative options.

I'd even write out a cheque if necessary............

To be honest, I've never considered paying for an alternative site as I feel comfortable here, and like Aldra, feel I'm amongst friends.

(p.s. Have you guys stopped Spocking your currency yet? http://news.sky.com/story/1438456/canadians-asked-to-stop-spocking-bank-notes )


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I had to pay in the end so the site is beginning to get back to normal. Paid by debit card no problem. I don't know where the smileys are though.
Jim


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jimmy
Rubbish
You can't find a smiley
So here you go:smile2::smile2::smile2:
>>> 
000

>>>

Aldra0

Note the0

Aldra


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Aldra that's no help I can't use yours
Jim


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jim

You post

I'll check 

Repost with the emoticons 

Mind you I like the embarrest face
And the.............

Maybe it's not such a good idea:wink2::grin2::grin2::laugh:

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Aldra you mean you will write a critique of each of my posts?
Jim
:wav::wav::sith:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I reply to my request for subscription Askin whether I set up automTic payment. Iam waiting for a reply.
I usually rang up and payed by credit card don't fancy PayPal.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't have a PayPal account either, but I paid my £12.50 a week or so ago via debit card - no problems whatsoever 😎


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I confirm you don't need a paypal account just use debit card.
Jim


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I paid through outdoor bits over a month a go it looks like my membership is still valid though:smile2:


----------

